# Need Top Notch Machinist near Tampa



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

United speed world on Florida has a very good machine shop.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I may have found one !

When I'm done my "4" Hp will twist 7200 Rpm's


----------

